# Sergeant Chubby Cheeks photo thread



## Khoilie (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's some pics of the Sergeant, If there's anything specific you wana see just ask.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 15, 2012)

Real nice pics. That yellow still has got my mind running. It doesn't look like scarring and yellow markings like that don't occur naturally in reds, at least not that I'm aware of. Would the person you purchased him from happen to know?


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 15, 2012)

I got him from Hamilton Reptile here in Ontario Canada. They have no idea where the yellow comes from either just that its really rare and the guys that work there demand i find a nice female to breed him with and to not mix color morphs lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 15, 2012)

I'd agree with them. The only other morph I'd mix him with is a blue female. A nice blue girl with him would get some nice hybrids. Or just go red on red, haha.


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 15, 2012)

what would be the outcome of mixing a red and blue? purple? lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 16, 2012)

You'd get a red x blue tegu. They look rather nice.


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 16, 2012)

took a couple more today. For some reason he keeps reaching for the UVB bulb like he gets a prize for touching it or somethin lol. its kinda funny, also a pic of him taking a rest right after thrashing around and making a complete mess...


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 17, 2012)

my only complaint is his apatite or lack of. Since I got him during boxing week (week after Christmas) he hasnt eaten anything except 2 servings of raw ground turkey and half of a hard-boiled egg (all in one sitting). i've offered a bowl full of meal worms, several hoppers and rat pups which he just ignores until they drown themselves in his pool at night, Cantaloupe melon, banana, and other fruits. I dont know if its still the stress of the move or the fact that its winter in Canada and hibernation season or what. Hes still active, especially when i take him out of his cage and let him roam freely, he'll wander my room for quite a while looking for a hiding spot that doesnt exist cuz i Tegu-proofed my room haha, and if i try to keep him on my bed he gets really frisky like he just wants to be left to his own agenda and go exploring. i duno if anyone has any ideas let me know


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 30, 2012)

more pictures? he's so handsome


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 31, 2012)

seeing the pics of your little guy really makes me want to get a hatchling. There so friggen cute lol 
only crappy part is they cant be sexed that young and I need a female 

I'll get some pics of him out of his cage later on

ps. hes eating great now! i was just paranoid i guess lol. hes taking rat pups readily and anything else i put in his bowl. i dont know if the stress finally subdued or if its the new Mercury vapor bulb or the fact i changed his substrate from woodchips to coconut fiber but hes doin awesome now and i couldnt be happier


----------



## RamblinRose (Jan 31, 2012)

It is not as rare as you would think to have the yellow. I have seen several with it since I first got mine as a baby. I was hoping it would go away as he grew, but instead, I think it spread.. 














here is another one I had with yellow


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 31, 2012)

I would never wish away the yellow, yours looks awesome. I hope mine turns out like yours as an adult. He's a real nice deep blood red. I'd only be upset if it turned out that muddy brownish colour you see on alot. One of my favorites I've seen was in a video for a breeder in the states it was a blueXred. It was mostly blue with a suttle red hue but about half it's tail looked like it was cut and paste from a pure red. It was so awesome lol


----------



## RamblinRose (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, so far any with yellow I have seen all have seemed to turn out with the bloodiest looking dark red, that is for sure. However, I do like the way he is turning out and he is such a big ol' dumpy luv bug.


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 31, 2012)

Big ol' dumpy love bug... Haha
Tell me this... Does your reds love the water like mine? Sometimes he'll stay in his pool for 2 days straight other than to eat and use the washroom lol


----------



## txrepgirl (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't want to be rude but I recommend removing the red light as soon as you can. You need a good UVA/UVB and a basking light. I'm sure when you give him the right lighting and temps he will eat like a pig. The red light also can hurt their eyes. In the link below is one of the best lighting out there. It's all in one ( basking, UVA and UVB ). I have been using it on all of our lizards ( five Tegus and others ) for years and never had a problem. 

http://www.entirelypets.com/zoomedpowersun100.html?mr:trackingCode=7D968A05-EC27-DF11-9DA0-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA&origin=pla&mr:adType=pla&gclid=CITXot_1-q0CFUmMtgodvT0Lug


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 31, 2012)

He's so cute  i can't wait for mine to get big


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 31, 2012)

@txrepgirl
I'm 2 steps ahead of you darlin'
I already switched out the infrared for a 125w mercury vapor and I'm also using a 4foot 10.0 fluorescent 
His apatite is awesome now. I just got a video today of him eating a rat pup. I'll post it as soon as I figure out how


----------



## RamblinRose (Jan 31, 2012)

Khoilie, all my tegus love their bath times. But ya, this red one loves to place his head in the water running out of the faucet, as the tub fills. I have a blue that likes doing that too. 
Heck, I think I enjoy their bath time as much as they do. This was a very fun day, of course it's not something I would do or advise doing on a reg. basis.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 31, 2012)

RamblinRose said:


> Khoilie, all my tegus love their bath times. But ya, this red one loves to place his head in the water running out of the faucet, as the tub fills. I have a blue that likes doing that too.
> Heck, I think I enjoy their bath time as much as they do. This was a very fun day, of course it's not something I would do or advise doing on a reg. basis.



Love the pic and the gu's. Seems like they get along well.


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 31, 2012)

ok guys, this is an exciting moment for me for many reasons.
a) today was the 1st time I actually witnessed Chubs make a live kill and eat it.
b) I was actually lucky and fast enough to get my phone and record it while it was happening
c) I think I figured out Youtube
d) Its ready for everyone to go watch

Its nothing special but as I said it is a big day for me personally lol. I hope you guys like it

click---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEVFZ0uCTvc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 31, 2012)

Catchy music, nice vid. Subscribed, keep the vids coming.


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks Buzz, I just picked one of soundtracks they have preloaded in the editing portion. Im sure I'll get better with the videos as i do more. I'll upload more as I get them. Myabe I'll shoot some footage of him roaming around tomorrow, who knows lol feel free to make reqursssssss


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice video, he is a go getter too.


----------

